

A developer’s look at Opera Mini 5 beta - gorm
http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/opera-mini-5-beta-developers/

======
_ck_
You can try it live here: <http://demo.opera-mini.net/demo.html>

(make sure you have java enabled in your browser)

Sadly it does not seem to render exactly like Opera 9 or 10.

